# Mods to beware of



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Was messing around with my Barnett, to get more power, kept going till it was scarey, I kept shortening the bands-reached point of no return, the rods were bending, was near the breaking point= gave up on that= just a word, make sure the frame is strong enough when you are going for some more power, might save a trip to the emergency room


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This can't be said enough!!! *Warning!!!* *When stretched really too far, bands tend to tear lengthwise and will cut you like a knife.* Tex


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Bugar said:


> Was messing around with my Barnett, to get more power, kept going till it was scarey, I kept shortening the bands-reached point of no return, the rods were bending, was near the breaking point= gave up on that= just a word, make sure the frame is strong enough when you are going for some more power, might save a trip to the emergency room


just fit some flatbands to it for more power!


----------

